# Would you pay $200,000 to fly to outer space?



## cave76 (Feb 10, 2014)

(Of course only if you could afford it easily.)

I don't think I would. No, wait---- I *know* I wouldn't even if I could afford it!

What would you do?

Branson Says Space Venture to Fly Paying Customers This Year (1) - Businessweek


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

If I could afford it, sure.
Especially if it includes a ride in an F-16 to see if I can handle things.
And no shuttle for me. I want to parachute into the ocean and get picked up by a helicopter with that basket thingy... and then get a ride on an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

I wouldn't but DH sure would! He's talked about it often.

He has such a passion for flying that if I won the lottery it's the first thing I would buy for him.  He has fulfilled *so many* wishes on my bucket list, it would be such a thrill to do that for him.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 10, 2014)

Sure, if I can easily afford it.  But I would like to experience a true re-entry with communications blackout, and like Pac mentioned, an ocean splashdown with all the bells and whistles....lol..


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think so.  But I would use some of those rocket things that fly you just above the ocean, like you're walking on it!  And parasailing!

Pac, didn't you teach parachuting at one time?


----------



## cave76 (Feb 10, 2014)

Another thing I never considered doing is BASE jumping.

Newlywed dies after BASE jump attempt in Zion National Park in Utah - CNN.com

"(CNN) -- A newlywed woman died after plunging about 2,000 feet after a BASE jumping attempt in Utah's rugged Zion National Park, authorities said Sunday.
)name deleted here) 28, and her husband of two weeks, (name deleted here), climbed up Mount Kinesava, a 7,276-foot peak that overlooks the park, on Saturday, the National Park Service said.

The Salt Lake City couple were said to be experienced BASE jumpers -- in which participants leap from fixed objects, such as mountains or buildings, using parachutes to slow their falls.

*The risky activity is illegal inside Zion National Park, authorities said*."


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I don't think so. But I would use some of those rocket things that fly you just above the ocean, like you're walking on it! And parasailing!
> 
> Pac, didn't you teach parachuting at one time?


 
I did.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

Have you ever base jumped Pac?  That's such a horrible story about the newlyweds.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2014)

I would love to fly into outer space. I would want to wait a bit and see the safety record. I want the space hotel.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2014)

Absolutely, with all the bells and whistles Pac mentioned, too!  I want to be in outer space and I would got to Mars if it was offered...


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely, with all the bells and whistles Pac mentioned, too!  I want to be in outer space and I would got to Mars if it was offered...


Mars has a definite appeal. But, isn't that a big commitment? Wouldn't that take two or three years round trip?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Mars has a definite appeal. But, isn't that a big commitment? Wouldn't that take two or three years round trip?



 and I crab about flying eleven hours to Europe. Not for me!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I wouldn't but DH sure would! He's talked about it often.
> 
> He has such a passion for flying that if I won the lottery it's the first thing I would buy for him.  He has fulfilled so many wishes on my bucket list, it would be such a thrill to do that for him.



Awww.  Hope you win the lottery, Kayelle!  Make sure DH takes pics!

I do more prefer the underwater scenery, but wouldn't mind the helicopter and aircraft carrier rides....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Mars has a definite appeal. But, isn't that a big commitment? Wouldn't that take two or three years round trip?



I'm sure if I made it to Mars, I would not be coming back...I might even stay on the moon if allowed.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 10, 2014)

pacanis said:


> If I could afford it, sure.
> Especially if it includes a ride in an F-16 to see if I can handle things.
> And no shuttle for me. I want to parachute into the ocean and get picked up by a helicopter with that basket thingy... and then get a ride on an aircraft carrier.




I would not.

But I'd love to see the video of pacanis' trip.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 10, 2014)

I would love to spend a week on a rotating ferris wheel space station/hotel.  You'll have artificial gravity so you can stay put and maneuver normally.
I can relax at the bar with some martinis and listen to some Strauss on my ipod...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I would love to spend a week on a rotating ferris wheel space station/hotel.  You'll have artificial gravity so you can stay put and maneuver normally.
> I can relax at the bar with some martinis and listen to some Strauss on my ipod...



Also Sprach Zarathustra?

Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra / 2001 Space Odyssey opening theme - YouTube


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I would love to spend a week on a rotating ferris wheel space station/hotel.  You'll have artificial gravity so you can stay put and maneuver normally.
> I can relax at the bar with some martinis and listen to some Strauss on my ipod...



Ohhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhh. and what a view!!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 10, 2014)

Now we're rockin'!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Have you ever base jumped Pac? That's such a horrible story about the newlyweds.


 
3 second delay off an 876 ft bridge


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd imagine someday long after we're gone that the picture you just painted won't be just a beautiful dream RF. In the mean time, I'll have an Appletini please as I contemplate the view and the music.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Mars has a definite appeal. But, isn't that a big commitment? Wouldn't that take two or three years round trip?


 
I'd be afraid I'd get back home and be hunted by gorillas on horseback


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

*Please tell me that isn't you Pac!!!*


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> *Please tell me that isn't you Pac!!!*


 
That isn't me.
I'm the blonde girl in the headband eyeballing that good looking guy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 10, 2014)

pacanis said:


> 3 second delay off an 876 ft bridge



That's pretty cool. I did a tandem skydive once. It was incredibly exhilarating


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 10, 2014)

Absolutely Not!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely, with all the bells and whistles Pac mentioned, too!  I want to be in outer space and I would got to Mars if it was offered...


That's Himself too. He's been an astronomy freak since he was 8, getting his first telescope about that time. Pretty sure we'll never have that nearly-quarter-million to spend that way though.

As a sidebar, I would GLADLY spend that kind of money to launch him into space some days whether we could afford it or not!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2014)

pacanis said:


> That isn't me.
> I'm the blonde girl in the headband eyeballing that good looking guy.



Huh??? Somehow that's not how I pictured you, Pac....


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That's pretty cool. I did a tandem skydive once. It was incredibly exhilarating



I ziplined the tree tops in Alaska. Does that count? Personally I don't see a reason to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That's pretty cool. I did a tandem skydive once. It was incredibly exhilarating


 
I used to video tandem jumps. Sometimes I'd do ten a day.
Did you get the pictures? Upload one.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I ziplined the tree tops in Alaska. Does that count? Personally *I don't see a reason to jump out of a perfectly good airplane*.


 
Planes only crash when they try to land. 
Jumping out only makes sense


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, I got the pictures and a video. The videographer was a middle school principal DH works with. He jumped every weekend to relieve stress 

I'm on my tablet upstairs and this is the only one I can get to right now. The instructor surprised me by doing a somersault  btw, he was a six-foot-tall Italian named Mario. Ooh la la!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, I got the pictures and a video. The videographer was a middle school principal DH works with. He jumped every weekend to relieve stress
> 
> I'm on my tablet upstairs and this is the only one I can get to right now. The instructor surprised me by doing a somersault



Oh lawsey, it wouldn't be just stress I'd relieve...

Neat pic, GG!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 10, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Mars has a definite appeal. But, isn't that a big commitment? Wouldn't that take two or three years round trip?





pacanis said:


> I'd be afraid I'd get back home and be hunted by gorillas on horseback


  But you may also get lucky and get hitched with a beautiful brunette....


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2014)

roadfix said:


> But you may also get lucky and get hitched with a beautiful brunette....


I'm the beautiful brunette. I'm already hitched.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's Himself too. He's been an astronomy freak since he was 8, getting his first telescope about that time. Pretty sure we'll never have that nearly-quarter-million to spend that way though.
> 
> As a sidebar, I would GLADLY spend that kind of money to launch him into space some days whether we could afford it or not!



I've been a science fiction freak since that age...I am not afraid of space.  I am eager to go explore, just wish it would have happened more in my lifetime...getting a wee bit old for the wanders...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been a science fiction freak since that age...I am not afraid of space.  I am eager to go explore, just wish it would have happened more in my lifetime...getting a wee bit old for the wanders...



Huh.  If Stephen Hawking can do it....


----------



## CatPat (Feb 10, 2014)

YES!! I would go, and write of every minute of it and report it all to the world! I would be the very first journalist in space!

And I'd take a kazillion photos, and after reporting, I would make this all into a best-selling book and make a million dollars!

My career will be perfect!!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, I got the pictures and a video. The videographer was a middle school principal DH works with. He jumped every weekend to relieve stress
> 
> I'm on my tablet upstairs and this is the only one I can get to right now. The instructor surprised me by doing a somersault  btw, he was a six-foot-tall Italian named Mario. Ooh la la!
> 
> View attachment 20731


 
Cool pic. I don't recognize the plane. Nice to jump out of a big plane though. I loved jumping out of twins. You get up there so much faster.
Here's one of my pics. I liked to stay in their face.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 10, 2014)

CatPat said:


> YES!! I would go, and write of every minute of it and report it all to the world! I would be the very first journalist in space!
> 
> And I'd take a kazillion photos, and after reporting, I would make this all into a best-selling book and make a million dollars!
> 
> My career will be perfect!!


And don't forget to write a song about it!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 10, 2014)

If I were 25 and independently wealthy, I might. I don't think I would at this stage of my life, though. 

There are too many things left on my terrestrial bucket list and the years left to accomplish those things before becoming old and decrepit are running out.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 10, 2014)

roadfix said:


> And don't forget to write a song about it!



Oh! I could do that also! And put it on a disc in a sleeve in the book.

I would love to go to outer space! I don't think Mamma and Papa would like this idea, but as a journalist, I see so very much potential of this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow, we have some very brave ones here!    I am such a height wimp, there is no way I would fly to outer space.  I have issues climbing on the ladder to replace the batteries in the smoke alarm.  

 I loved seeing the pics though, pac and GG!  And Cat, I would buy your book.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, we have some very brave ones here!    I am such a height wimp, there is no way I would fly to outer space.  I have issues climbing on the ladder to replace the batteries in the smoke alarm.
> 
> I loved seeing the pics though, pac and GG!  And Cat, I would buy your book.



Funny, I don't like ladders...


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Funny, I don't like ladders...


 
Me neither. I get vertigo


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 11, 2014)

Ha-ha. I get sick on a swing set. I can barely fly. Have to take a bunch of meds.  Last time I flew hungry and without my medications I was sick for 3 days. First day drifting in and out of consciences. It was really bad. My son was about. 6 or 7 at the time and he was trying to take care of me. Poor kid. He must have been so scared. Oh yeah, little detail $200000.00 I've only heard of that kind money ;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2014)

The whole thing seems like an episode from the Twilight Zone.

_"Have you seen your Aunt Bea lately?"_

_"No, I think she took a little trip into outer space, *Mwahahaha!!!*"_

Plus, with my luck, I would get stuck holding Justin Bieber's emesis bag!


----------



## cave76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> The whole thing seems like an episode from the Twilight Zone.
> 
> _"Have you seen your Aunt Bea lately?"_
> 
> ...


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2014)

roadfix said:


> And don't forget to write a song about it!





CatPat said:


> Oh! I could do that also! And put it on a disc in a sleeve in the book.



...like this guy did aboard the ISS with his cool rendition of David 
Bowie's 'Space Oddity'

Space Oddity - YouTube


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2014)

*FANTASTIC!!*


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2014)

That is a very cool variation on _Space Oddity._ Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2014)

taxlady said:


> That is a very cool variation on Space Oddity. Thanks for posting it.



Have you not seen that before, Taxy? It was all over Facebook last summer. It's the real Commander Tom Hadfield, the first Canadian commander of the International Space Station. He has a Facebook page and posted lots of pix from space. My Earth science geek/teacher hubby and friends loved it


----------



## CatPat (Feb 11, 2014)

I could do that! 

I love to fly, and I love to go fast. I can't here because of speed limits on the ground but in the sky, it would be fun!

I like that feeling of being stuffed into your seat when the jetliner leaves the ground. That power! Oh, I love that!

And the feeling of being separated of the Earth is so exhiliarating! It is such freedom! 

I envy birds. I want to learn to fly a plane one day!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Have you not seen that before, Taxy? It was all over Facebook last summer. It's the real Commander Tom Hadfield, the first Canadian commander of the International Space Station. He has a Facebook page and posted lots of pix from space. My Earth science geek/teacher hubby and friends loved it


Nope, I missed that. It would have been extra cool if his name were Tom, because he was a commander and then he would have been Commander Tom, but his name is Chris Hadfield.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Nope, I missed that. It would have been extra cool if his name were Tom, because he was a commander and then he would have been Commander Tom, but his name is Chris.



Oops, I guess I had Major Tom and Commander Chris mixed in my mind


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Oops, I guess I had Major Tom and Commander Chris mixed in my mind





And read right over it.  Didn't even notice!!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2014)

Cat, I don't know if you know this poem, but my husband who is a pilot has been caring a copy of it in his flight log since 1975. It always gives me shivers when I recite it to myself when I fly with him. 
Enjoy....

High Flight - YouTube


----------



## CatPat (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh!

"Put out my hand, and touched the face of God."

This brought tears, it is so very beautiful. Thank you so much! I love this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Cat, I don't know if you know this poem, but my husband who is a pilot has been caring a copy of it in his flight log since 1975. It always gives me shivers when I recite it to myself when I fly with him.
> Enjoy....
> 
> High Flight - YouTube



Yes!  You have me checking plane ticket prices...this was wonderful and I found the Sonnet online, I will be printing it out.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 12, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes!  You have me checking plane ticket prices...this was wonderful and I found the Sonnet online, I will be printing it out.



Oh do fly, Ogress! When you look out that window at 30,000 feet, your chest will feel odd with very much emotion!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been in a plane before, I love it!


----------



## Oldvine (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think so.  I'm uncomfortable on the step stool hanging the re-filled humming bird feeder.


----------

